# Rockler: useless tool inventor? Or is this a useless topic.



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

We have a Rocklers in my area. It's about 30 miles away and I love to visit it. They have some good stuff. It's not inexpensive but with their sales it's manageable. And I have to admit that the store is populated by knowledgeable staff and they bend over backwards to 'make it work' for you. That being said:

I've also gotten the feeling over the past few years that they are tool inventors, or at least they latch on to inventions and market them. The thing is, are most of their 'new and innovate' products more like what are sold in infomercials? Rockler cookies, depth gauges, glue brushes, simple jigs that pop up now and then. Now they've got a new paint mixer/pourer. And for what they are they're fairly expensive. I know that some people have praised some of these things. And if you're truly getting use out of it then I guess it's better than I thought. Or did you spend $$ on it and want to think that it's useful to you?

Don't get me wrong, I've got lots of Rockler stuff. It's the go to place for any type of hinge or hardware. I even own some of their fairly useless stuff. They're having a killer sale on cherry this week. I'll buy 100 bd/ft. But, do they seem to throw a new 'kitchen magician' at us once and awhile and convince us that we can't live without it?


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I like the idea of silicone glue brushes, but I ended up buying some silicone basting brushes and cut the bristles shorter. I give them credit for trying to push the envelope and move things forward, though I don't think everything they tell is some new miracle item really is. But like anything in a retail market place, you throw it all out there and see what someone is willing to buy.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

There are quite a few items I see there that I just roll my eyes and shake my head at. I will have to say though, I love their silicone brushes. They have them on sale occasionally and well worth the $$$ to me.

Maybe I would say the same thing about their paint can top/stirrer if I bought it too. No,no I wouldnt =)


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

I've bought a few of their products and so far it has been hit or miss. I have their dovetail jig and am pleased with it. On the opposite end of the spectrum I had high hopes for their pocket hole clamps but I never could them to work to my expectations.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

"Or did you spend $$ on it and want to think that it's useful to you?"

I believe there is something to this question. When reading some tool reviews on this site, I often ask myself if the reviewer is biased by the simple fact that he just spent some serious money on the tool and wants it to be a good investment so much that, to him it was a good investment.

Nobody wants to think himself a chump. I wonder if writing a glowing review on this site is an attempt to exorcise the chump demon.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

What do you expect them to do? Just keep selling the same old crap and remain competitive in the marketplace? Companies that don't innovate die. Period. Universally.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I think a company like Rockler has to be a little creative in that regard to survive against the big box stores that can sell products for less. Like Rich said, innovate or die.

That said, I generally like their Rockler-branded products, albeit most of which are relabeled versions for other suppliers. For example, their FX router lift is a Jessem and their turbine sprayer is the same as HF's version. I even have a set of Incra router bits, Rockler-branded, that are identical to the Whiteside version (though not all their bits are Whiteside, of course).

Much of their branded stuff, like jigs, templates, brushes, etc. are probably also just rebranded from some other company. I might be wrong, but I doubt a company like Rockler can afford a big R&D division for truly new and unique products.

So, I think Rockler's modus operandi comes from making you "think" they are innovative…which is good enough.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

If you go to Rockler regularly, you know they always have some "super deal" at the register that they try to sell you with every purchase. Right now it's a crow bar (ummm, ok?). A couple of months ago they were selling these little LED lights that went onto the shaft of your screwdriver so that you could see when putting in a screw under a cabinet. I'll have to say, the guy trying to sell me one got a bigger chuckle out of the waste of $3 that it was than I did.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

There comes a point to where products are useful and add value to the woodworking process, and products are cheaply made, heavily marketed for a very short period of time, then fall off the map. I see a mix of both from a lot of retailers. Once the overwhelmingly negative reviews start pouring in, the product gets deep discounted or discontinued.

Also there is the Harbor Freight mentality. Let's face it, HF is CHEAP. Rockler and others would like to get some cheapskate business rolling in. Unfortunately because the Rockler name is worth something, when the cheaper "value line" widget shows up and it is half the price of the quality widget being carried, people are expecting Rockler quality and getting HF quality.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

A lot of sales are dependant on new inexperienced woodworkers or lazy ones looking for a magic tool that will do the job for them. When I was starting out, I thought I needed the cool gadgets. The more time you spend in the workshop the more I realize how useless they are. On the other side of this, there will always be someone trying to sell a "Veg-O-Matic" type product (if you're old enough to remember them).


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

So far everything I have purchased from Rockler has been great.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

In essence, I think that a lot of their products are based on the concept of trying to "build a better mousetrap" ie. stuff designed to make easy tasks maybe slightly easier, but more complicated. I get the same feeling when I read the woodworking "tips" submitted at the beginning of many woodworking magazines.


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

Innovation is a messy process. Every tool we use today was new once. This is how free enterprise works: you design products you think are an improvement on existing technology or meet an unfulfilled need. You take the risk of investing in them and bringing them to market. Some succeed, some fail. If something is truly innovative, people will embrace it and it will be successful. If it isn't, believe me, Rockler and other companies pay the price. I'm not sure what the point of this thread is, exactly.


----------



## rkober (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been impressed by some of their branded products: router lift, t-track, and hold downs come to mind. Unfortunately some of the cheesy items that you see them pushing leaves a bad taste in your mouth and makes you question all the products. On the other hand, if they're turning the items maybe someone feels they are valuable (or they're chumps). There are items that they roll out, such as the table saw coping guide, that one could easily make themselves (and I have). However they've added some features and documentation so someone doesn't have "reinvent the wheel" (which is sometimes the fun of it imo).


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Craftsman, I have always found your post very well thought out and interesting, but on this one seems to me that you missed the mark. Seems to me you are saying Rockler is dammed if they do and dammed if they don't. Their bench cookies were a big success, who knows if lightning will strike again n the same place. If you want them around for longer and specially if you want the privilege of going to a store instead of buying everything online…..give 'em a break..huh?


----------



## stevenmadden (Dec 10, 2009)

I laughed at the silicone glue brush when it first came out. Then I read where some people were very impressed with how well it worked. I finally broke down and bought one for myself to see what all the fuss was about. I now think that the silicone glue brush is a great product, a "home run" in my opinion. That being said, I don't buy a lot of Rockler products. They don't have a "brick and mortar" in my area and the shipping costs are a killer, so it is somewhat cost prohibitive in my case.

Steven


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Their silicone glue brush is awesome.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

They stand by their products too. I've had a couple of issues with Rockler-branded products and they were quick to send me a new one.

It would be nice if there was a Rockler near me.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree that they try to push their own items as the best thing ever. They are a bit like a late night infomercial.

I sprung for the silicon glue brush set once and don't really see the point. Sure, glue does not stick to it. However, the surface tension is so low and the glue separates into about a dozen tiny blobs that each need to be picked out. It is the same with the silicon glue tray. The only way I can see it working is if I waste a bunch of extra glue so that there is a huge blob and a chance that it will dry in one chunk. I went back to acid brushes and a small coffee can lid where the glue dries in one position. It is easy to peel off in one piece the next day. The acid brushes are good for several uses if I remember to rinse them. If not, I have 49 more that cost less than the price of one of Rockler's brushes.

I like the rest of Rockler's stuff, but usually wait for a sale so the price is in line with other vendors.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

They sure do have a lot of gadgets. I have found some to be very useful, and others are kind of a waste of time. I appreciate their inovations though and I tend to spend a lot of money there on parts etc. Our local woodworkers guild has worked out a discount with them so that helps too.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I reiterate. I walk through their stores and see tons of stuff I'd love to buy. Great store. Even the stuff I think is fluff is really well made. Not junk at all. And they are being innovative as the only ones putting out new ideas on a regular basis. And they are a business so they try to sell stuff to us. They try to make us have to have it now. I'm just wondering if some of the stuff is unnecessary.

BTW… I won a set of bench cookies long ago on LJ's by demoing how to best use them. The prize also came with a large glass Rockler coffee cup with a hammer for a handle. The cup is used regularly. The bench cookies are in the back of a drawer someplace.. I think.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I have to say the best thing from them so far for me is the stretchy 4" flex hose. I just got one a few months ago and as long as it is warn in the shop it is great. I have even looked at using them as normal flex cause of the price and quality. that being said looking on their site there are a lot of crap to go with the good. I look at them the same way I look at HF, buyer be beware and evaluate the product first. some are great, other are turds, and then there is the best buy for the buck category. it's always fun to look at the products and laugh at them, or even get ideas on some jigs that you could build in the shop.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree that Rockler does have a titch of "Billy Mays" schlock at times. *But*, I go out of my way to patronize them, because shopping at a woodworking specialty store is a small joy in and of itself.

There are products at Rockler and Woodcraft that I can examine and ask questions about that I would be hard pressed to find locally otherwise.

Craftsman, I'm with you, the bench cookies sure look like a good idea and I bought a set too. Worthless clutter now. I resisted the silicon brushes at first as gimmicky and finally bought one on impulse at the counter one day. It worked so well, I bought a second one.


----------



## RVroman (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting comments about the glue brushes, I have always just shook my head at them, and when they were pushing them at the register I just made a comment about my HF acid brushes.

Anyway I do like the convenience of having brick and mortar stores available, so I continue to frequent Rockler and their competitors on a somewhat regular basis. While I do not always buy, I would have to lose them, especially for those last minute things I need "now" to finish a project. Just yesterday I went in to Rockler for a plan, and would up walking out with the router lift they had on sale.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

RVroman-
Going in for the box of Kreg screws and emerging with a router lift is the," HEY, LOOK AT THAT!!" syndrome. One I subscribe too, and highly encourage. I often buy from the local stores even though it could be $10 to $15 cheaper on line, soley to keep them in business.
Mike


----------



## RVroman (Nov 9, 2012)

It was definitely a "Hey look at that syndrome"! I walked around arguing with myself for about 30 minutes, but finally decided to do it. I have been thinking about one for a few years, so only partially impulsive (or so I tell myself). Like you, I would prefer to sometimes spend a few dollars more just to keep them around.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Stores like Rockler like to come up with things that they hope they will find a market for. They know not everyone will fall for their hype, but they are counting on enough customers to buy their product and add more money to their coffer. That's what every merchant does, from Rockler to Walmart. Unless someone can come up with a product better than sliced bread, I won't buy it.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

I love my Rockler silicone glue brushes. What's funny is that my local Rocklers happens to be directly next door to my local Harbor Freight. Man I love going into either place because if I need it cheaper, or better built, I just walk next door! Now if only the lumber yard were right next door too!

I applaude Rockler's attempts at inventing and marketing handy tools/jigs. Sometimes its a homerun.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

I only order from them when they have a good sale item..or I am needing some plywood and they are offering free shipping cause I have no local supplier, nearest being woodcraft or Rockler both over an hour away. I bought my silicone glue brushes from the dollar store..for a dollar, just needed to find some scissors to trim them.


----------

